# Any other "What If" MOTM/MS resin kits?



## PRE-SCENES 2 (Aug 16, 2005)

To go along with the current release of the Dracula, Jekyll and Hyde kit by Monarch and the soon to be release of the Animal Pit and The Dungeon by Dencomm, I ask this question because I've seen a couple of Aurora MOTM/MS What If type resin kits in model galleries but don't know where to *obtain them*. I figured this would be a great place to inquire. RetroResin is no longer and they made a Mummy and 1 one other I can't remember at this time. Molemento Pete has a few as well. Jim Webb did some cool environmental kits. The Metaluna mutant was a limited kit that would've been cool to get but missed out. Terry Beatty did a Vampirella. There are a few others I'm forgetting to mention SO, is there any others out there available? 
I've also seen great kit bashes of the Phantom of the Opera and Hunchback.
(No dis on the Graveyard Scenes but they are a different style and breed all together IMO.)


----------



## Bwain no more (May 18, 2005)

I came across a few copies of my "ManMade Monster" and "Operation" add-ons (see attached pics below) and they are currently up on eBay in combos with bagged MS plastic kits. I also still have EXCELLENT molds for the small Jack Davis head for the MS Frankie (3rd pic below) and should have these up on the website shortly. PRETTY sure the guy from "Bluesky" who did ALOT of "A & C Meet Frankenstein" kits in 13th scale is still a regular presence on eBay as well.
When Dennis gets the Dungeon and Pit into production, reissues of the Moebius produced figures* would NOT surprise me. :thumbsup:

Tom

*Well, maybe not Vampi because of the licensing...


----------



## Jimmy B (Apr 19, 2000)

PRE-SCENES 2 said:


> ...RetroResin is no longer and they made a Mummy and 1 one other I can't remember at this time... available?




Pre-Scenes - that other one was the MoM "The Fly". I sold mine on Ebay about a year ago and it generated a pretty good bidding war.
These pop up very rarely


----------



## PRE-SCENES 2 (Aug 16, 2005)

Bwain no more said:


> I came across a few copies of my "ManMade Monster" and "Operation" add-ons (see attached pics below) and they are currently up on eBay in combos with bagged MS plastic kits. I also still have EXCELLENT molds for the small Jack Davis head for the MS Frankie (3rd pic below) and should have these up on the website shortly. PRETTY sure the guy from "Bluesky" who did ALOT of "A & C Meet Frankenstein" kits in 13th scale is still a regular presence on eBay as well.
> When Dennis gets the Dungeon and Pit into production, reissues of the Moebius produced figures* would NOT surprise me. :thumbsup:
> 
> Tom
> ...


Thanks for the reminder. I do have the Operation in my collection. Very nice kit. Don't have the others....Yet!  
"Bluesky's" stuff I do like. I have the Creature from the black lagoon. Nice addition but waaaay too small even though it's specified "MS scale".


----------



## PRE-SCENES 2 (Aug 16, 2005)

Jimmy B said:


> Pre-Scenes - that other one was the MoM "The Fly". I sold mine on Ebay about a year ago and it generated a pretty good bidding war.
> These pop up very rarely


That's the one!!!! :thumbsup:
Does anybody own or have those molds to those two kits from retroresin? I would love to see those produced again so I can get me a copy. 
I'm pretty sure the Metaluna Mutant kit is history unless I wanna spend a ba-zillion dollars to acquire one?! :drunk:


----------



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

*I love blueskys kits, but MAN!! They are too high priced for my wallet.


Z*


----------



## PRE-SCENES 2 (Aug 16, 2005)

Zathros said:


> *I love blueskys kits, but MAN!! They are too high priced for my wallet.
> 
> 
> Z*


There's that too!


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

I agree about BlueSky. Though, from what I've seen and heard from people who own kits from him, you get what you pay for. Very fine and crisp detail, and beautiful castings.
I've been really tempted by his werewolf a few times but haven't had the funds to pull the trigger yet.

And if you want a better idea of what has been out there, check this section of my site.
http://www.tylisaari.com/models/gallery/ms/addon.htm

I don't have any pics of the retro-resin kits so they aren't shown there.
And I am currently trying to track down information about a resin set from Dark Shadows that are 1/13 scale. Saw an auction on ebay, but the seller doesn't have any info as far as producer or any of that. Looks like it might be an older kit.


----------



## Bwain no more (May 18, 2005)

TAY666 said:


> I am currently trying to track down information about a resin set from Dark Shadows that are 1/13 scale. Saw an auction on ebay, but the seller doesn't have any info as far as producer or any of that. Looks like it might be an older kit.


Hey Trevor, the night I posted my auctions, I got a link to that auction because of the similar subject matter. I KNOW I have seen those before, most likely at a Chiller show back in the day. I'm going to give Danny Fay from Sassy's a shout; that looks like EXACTLY the kind of thing he would carry! :thumbsup:
Tom


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

Yeah. It's listed by zrad, the same guy who wants outrageous money for other MS related stuff.
I figured if I knew what I was looking for I could eventually find complete kits at probably a better price.


----------



## djmadden99 (Dec 23, 2008)

If Phil Ceparano would agree to let someone cast it, I would love to get a copy of the MOM Godzilla ripping apart the Tokyo Tower. That would be #1 on my wish list.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

PRE-SCENES 2 said:


> That's the one!!!! :thumbsup:
> Does anybody own or have those molds to those two kits from retroresin? I would love to see those produced again so I can get me a copy.
> I'm pretty sure the Metaluna Mutant kit is history unless I wanna spend a ba-zillion dollars to acquire one?! :drunk:



I heard these molds no longer exist...They're gone...









Denis


----------



## djmadden99 (Dec 23, 2008)

Phil owns that prototype too. He did it once, maybe he would again if the conditions were right. That is pure speculation on my part though.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

djmadden99 said:


> Phil owns that prototype too. He did it once, maybe he would again if the conditions were right. That is pure speculation on my part though.


I asked Phil Ceprano if he would be interested in casting and selling the MOTM Godzilla model about 6 or 7 years ago and was told flatly...No...
Denis


----------



## PRE-SCENES 2 (Aug 16, 2005)

mcdougall said:


> I asked Phil Ceprano if he would be interested in casting and selling the MOTM Godzilla model about 6 or 7 years ago and was told flatly...No...
> Denis


WHOA! Imagine if Aurora said that with some of their kits?!?! :freak:


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

mcdougall said:


> I asked Phil Ceprano if he would be interested in casting and selling the MOTM Godzilla model about 6 or 7 years ago and was told flatly...No...
> Denis


Even if he changed his mind, the price would probably be prohibitive for most people. At least judging by his previous track record.


----------



## PRE-SCENES 2 (Aug 16, 2005)

TAY666 said:


> Even if he changed his mind, the price would probably be prohibitive for most people. At least judging by his previous track record.


True but I think I would hope to find some cash for that piece....as long as it don't exceed $200. The Ghidrah and Rodan need their companion piece.

That Kogar kit from Moebius was a gem. So many possibilities to kit bash that kit. There are 6 add-ons available for that as far as I know: Mugato, Robot monster, Mighty Joe Young, '33 and '76 King Kong, Tracy from Ghostbusters. Any others I missed?


----------



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

PRE-SCENES 2 said:


> WHOA! Imagine if Aurora said that with some of their kits?!?! :freak:



*LoL..some people just want to be the only ones to have something no one else has

Z*


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

PRE-SCENES 2 said:


> That Kogar kit from Moebius was a gem. So many possibilities to kit bash that kit. There are 6 add-ons available for that as far as I know: Mugato, Robot monster, Mighty Joe Young, '33 and '76 King Kong, Tracy from Ghostbusters. Any others I missed?


That pretty much covers it. Though I don't remember a Might Joe Young conversion, did I miss that somewhere?

http://www.tylisaari.com/models/gallery/ms/other/kogar.htm


----------



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

*Kogar means absolutely nothing to me, since I never heard of it, until recently, so there's no connection for me. I wish that Frank would have repopped the MOM wolfman instead, as I would have snapped a few of those up in a hot second, even though I have one.

Z*


----------



## djmadden99 (Dec 23, 2008)

I've seen pictures of the MOM acetate prototype of Christine, but has anyone seen One of Erik (The Phantom of the Opera)? That would have been one cool diorama had it been released. On a side note, I love the MOM Wolfman too but I wish Aurora would have fixed his feet like they were in the movie. Still, the whole line was one last great try for the APC.


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

> I am currently trying to track down information about a resin set from Dark Shadows that are 1/13 scale. Saw an auction on ebay, but the seller doesn't have any info as far as producer or any of that. Looks like it might be an older kit.
> 
> 
> Bwain no more said:
> ...


Just discovered I never posted back about this.
Found out they were produced by Mojo Resin
sculpted by Chris Elizardo
and are 120mm not 1/13 scale.

Though they are very nice kits, as I got a set directly from Chris.


----------



## Todd P. (Apr 12, 2007)

Drive-In Scenes resin kits from Dedham Pond Designs, sculpted by Joe Simon. These were painted by Mike Rutherford, a.k.a. TRENDON.


----------



## Jimmy B. (Jul 21, 2016)

I got Grim and London After Midnight and I'll tell these kits are NICE. Beautifully clean casting and outstanding detail. My first thought was they reminded me of the Retro Resin MoM kits. They're cast that nicely


----------



## Todd P. (Apr 12, 2007)

Oh, thanks! I'm glad you like them.


----------

